# Jim Florentine Pisses Me off!



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

I'm a big fan of That Metal Show But Jim Florentine (side kick at best) has stated that Karate lessons for children is a bad idea. Curse him! Curse him, I say. He said it over six months ago but I am still mad.
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (May 1, 2011)

And why did he say that karate lessons were a bad idea for kids?  Did he have a reason, or just spout an opinion?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> And why did he say that karate lessons were a bad idea for kids?  Did he have a reason, or just spout an opinion?


He was contrasting with it with some other point, but was very dismissive of the whole thing. My problem is every time I click over the show, I see him, remember him saying it, and I glare at the TV.
Sean


----------



## Omar B (May 1, 2011)

You do realize Jim is a comedian?  He's a fun guy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

Omar B said:


> You do realize Jim is a comedian?  He's a fun guy.


I didn't think he was very funny, and he wasn't joking. I won't avoid the show, but a few more jokes like that and I will. LOL


----------



## ganglian (May 2, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm a big fan of That Metal Show But Jim Florentine (side kick at best) has stated that Karate lessons for children is a bad idea. Curse him! Curse him, I say. He said it over six months ago but I am still mad.
> Sean


 

Depending on the training methodology this is where many many belt factories begin, catering to the spoiled brats of yuppies and the training quality suffers to amke some soccer mom happy. Feh....


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2011)

ganglian said:


> Depending on the training methodology this is where many many belt factories begin, catering to the spoiled brats of yuppies and the training quality suffers to amke some soccer mom happy. Feh....


 Who cares who's kids they are? They are going to get discipline, self respect, perseverance, indomitable spirit, and lots more! If you think they are going to get it from an X-Box you are mistaken. As far as belt factories go, it pays to shop around.
Sean


----------



## yak sao (May 2, 2011)

ganglian said:


> Depending on the training methodology this is where many many belt factories begin, catering to the spoiled brats of yuppies and the training quality suffers to amke some soccer mom happy. Feh....


 
When I see a lot of the garbage that passes for MA being taught, to kids and adults alike, I would tend to agree that learning nothing may be better than giving someone a false sense of security.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2011)

yak sao said:


> When I see a lot of the garbage that passes for MA being taught, to kids and adults alike, I would tend to agree that learning nothing may be better than giving someone a false sense of security.


Aren't you at least a little impressed by the idea of teaching respect and what not; plus, you know what they say about idle hands?
Sean


----------



## yak sao (May 2, 2011)

I suppose I'm becoming increasingly curmudgeonly in my old age.
I love kids and I love the MA. When I see one being misused to the detriment of another, I guess I get a little pissy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2011)

yak sao said:


> I suppose I'm becoming increasingly curmudgeonly in my old age.
> I love kids and I love the MA. When I see one being misused to the detriment of another, I guess I get a little pissy.


Yeah, you and Jim Florentine.
Sean


----------



## yak sao (May 2, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Yeah, you and Jim Florentine.
> Sean


 
You got me thinking. You think perhaps this Jim Florentine guy studies MA and he's just an opinionated old fart like me?


----------



## ganglian (May 2, 2011)

yak sao said:


> When I see a lot of the garbage that passes for MA being taught, to kids and adults alike, I would tend to agree that learning nothing may be better than giving someone a false sense of security.




exactly what I meant.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 6, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Who cares who's kids they are? They are going to get discipline, self respect, perseverance, indomitable spirit, and lots more! If you think they are going to get it from an X-Box you are mistaken. As far as belt factories go, it pays to shop around.
> Sean


 
Well, I think that training is valuable even at a young age for the same reasons TOD explains... errr... exclaims.

I also agree with the other post that suggests shopping around. Unfortunately, many of these "soccer moms" don't know what the heck they are shopping for, so how can they know if they are getting quality instruction for their little ones?

I do applaud the parents for at least trying to get their kiddos involved in something other than the television and video games.

Those are my two cents. Thanks,

James


----------

